# Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1030cm



## Aaron71584 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm trying to install XP Tablet Edition on an HP Touchmart tx2 1030cm. Since HP doesn't support XP on this model, I'm having trouble tracking down a few drivers. I've attached an Everest report detailing the devices for which I need drivers.

To summarize, I'm missing three drivers.

1. Network Controller
Vendor ID: 14E4
Device ID: 4315
I think it's a Broadcom BCM4315/BCM22062000 (?) Wireless Adapter.

2. PCI Device
Vendor ID: 1002
Device ID: 4383
I think it's an ATI SB700 High Definition Audio controller.

3. USB Device
Hardware ID: USB\Vid_1b96&Pid_0001&Rev_0000&MI_02
I understand this is an N-trig DuoSense Digitizer.

Any help would be appreciated. Please let me know if more information is required. Thanks!


----------



## Aaron71584 (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay, I found a driver for the N-trig DuoSense Digitizer on Dell's site (it's for their Latitude XT).

Still looking for the other two.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

> [ Other devices / Network Controller ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description ATI SMBus
> ...


Broadcom BCM4315:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NE...43xx-BCM43XX-Driver-5107914-for-2000-XP.shtml


You will not get the touch screen to work for two reasons
1. You need XP Tablet Addition installed (not XP Home/Pro)
2. HP does not have an XP driver at this time. Only one that has this driver is Dell for thier models

Post any remaining errors in the Device Manager with the DEV_&VEN#'s_


----------



## Aaron71584 (Sep 28, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> You will not get the touch screen to work for two reasons
> 1. You need XP Tablet Addition installed (not XP Home/Pro)
> 2. HP does not have an XP driver at this time. Only one that has this driver is Dell for thier models


Hmm, I was under the impression that I _had_ installed XP Tablet Edition. We downloaded it from TechNet... and after looking closely, it appears to be XP Pro.

***.

After digging in some out of date software binders, though, we found a physical copy of Tablet Edition dating from Sept. 04. I'm going to reinstall using that. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I still can not say for sure if the Digitizer will work.
I do believe you need Windows Tablet PC, but the Dell driver changes the firmware of the Digitizer (for Dell) From what I've heard it will render your HP Digitizer useless even after a reinstall of Vista.
Bill


----------

